# Statutory declarations



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it ok to submit stat decs for all my jobs including current. Don't want to get into hassle of arranging service letters from employers. Will support with payslips, appointment letters etc

Applying for assessment under fin institution branch manager with VETASSESS


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

I was in the same situation, but I was advised to collect as many reference letters i can. ACS requested me three companies reference letters. It took long time to get the updated reference letters from old employers because all my employers are in business but i am confident enough that I have provided all what i had.

For current job i provided declaration because i was unable to get the reference letter. 

So, if your employers are in business, giving reference letters for them is a piece of cake.


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks. I guess I will try n get them too. Don't want to tell my current employer so stat dec will have to do. 

Is it ok to provide old letters, the details etc are all valid like name of supervisor etc and contact details


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

You can use dec for current employer, but proper justification is required for that. Along with justification, you have to proof that you are working in ABC company.

I provided following documents along with dec.

Appointment letter signed.
Confirmation of Service.
ID of a company.
Salary Certificate. (mentioned joining date, title and shows permanent employee)
Visa.
Promotion Letters.


I requested reference letter with updated dates. Luckily i was able to get them.


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks a billion zqureshi.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

as long as you provide supporting letter you should do fine, just make sure there is sufficient proof. since you come from high risk country it is best to provide as much as you can else they might take long to grant the visa.


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

i have a quick question. is it ok to give stat dec in addition to the service reference letter? since the service reference letter does not provide too much detail on the tasks performed. or will the resume be enough for that.

there are sometimes circumstances where one is performing several duties which are not part of the job profile but are given due to unforeseen circumstances.


----------



## mac6788 (Sep 13, 2011)

*ACS Skill Assessment - Independent References required*

Hi All,

I had applied for the skill assessment in June, however, received an email today morning asking me to submit extra documentary evidence for employment. Here is what the email states:

Please be advised that your case file has been returned from the assessor with a request for extra documentation.

------------------******************************------------------------
In order to properly qualify your work experience, the assessor will require independant references or statutory declarations from all of your employers indicating the duties performed which were particularly relevant to the nominated ANZSCO code.

The documentation from employers which you have already included is insufficient and not assessable.

Please provide documentation within 49 days or advise if documentation is unobtainable. After this time period, your case file will be resubmitted for finalisation based on the documentation at hand.

------------------******************************--------------------------


I provided all the required documents including payslips, offer letters, appointment letters, increment/promotion letters from all the employers. I included the stat declaration for the reference purpose which in detail mentioned all the roles & responsibilities, employment period & two colleague reference with their names and official email ids.

Could any one help me in understanding what exactly I should now provide them with as Independent references/statutory declarations?

Would the colleague references be on stamp paper or on A4 size plain sheets would do.

Really..really nervous. Dnt want this to get messed up. Please Help..............!!!!


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

mac6788 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for the skill assessment in June, however, received an email today morning asking me to submit extra documentary evidence for employment. Here is what the email states:
> 
> ...


I would give your co a phone call, it does seem like you already supplied a lot already. They obviously after a certain type of evidence from you, but I think it's a bit much that they don't even tell you what they are looking for from you. Are you supposed to guess what there thinking!!

Anyway, do you have end of year tax code forms from tax office (uk p60) for last 3 years, maybe bank statements showing your salary going into your bank account for last 3 years. 

Best thing though is to ring them. And good luck 


----------



## mac6788 (Sep 13, 2011)

Bunyip02 said:


> I would give your co a phone call, it does seem like you already supplied a lot already. They obviously after a certain type of evidence from you, but I think it's a bit much that they don't even tell you what they are looking for from you. Are you supposed to guess what there thinking!!
> 
> Anyway, do you have end of year tax code forms from tax office (uk p60) for last 3 years, maybe bank statements showing your salary going into your bank account for last 3 years.
> 
> Best thing though is to ring them. And good luck 


I know man...they just left it to me to do the guess work. 
I already wrote to the accessor to clearly let me know what exactly she is looking for. Dnt know if at all she would reply on time.
I even included all doz Income tax related docs...P60 n Form16 while sending my application initially.I was in UK for 2 years, so had p60 with me for doz years as well. Even included my 6 year old payslips & tax docs. The application booklet itself looked like a wizardry compilation from a Harry Potter Movie..! 

Any inputs for colleague/employer references would be appreciated.

bdw...can v ring dem??? I thought we can just write to the accessor.


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

And yes, colleges references need to be on official company letter headed paper and your stat dec should be signed and witnessed by an authorised person.


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

mac6788 said:


> I know man...they just left it to me to do the guess work.
> I already wrote to the accessor to clearly let me know what exactly she is looking for. Dnt know if at all she would reply or not on time.
> I even included all doz Income tax related docs...P60 n Form16 while sending my application.She already has dez Docs as well.
> 
> ...


Yes you can ring them as you do have a CO, sorry I don't know the number but I'm sure someone will jump on here give you it. 


----------



## sabasaba (Aug 3, 2012)

*Statuory Declaration Act and Format for a Pakistani*

Hi,
I want to launch a statuory declation from Pakistan as subsitute of experience letter for australia immigration,
Is there anybodies know what is the statuory declaration act in pkaistan or under what act i made this statuory declaration ??? kindly send me a format of statuory declaration from pakistan, Thanks

Urgent help required ????


----------

